# Connecting gaming console directly to tv, or..



## expepsilon (Jul 12, 2011)

Connect it first to my receiver, then to the tv?

I plan on getting an Xbox360 & PS3 in the near future. I am not sure if I should run it through my Sony STR-DH810 or connect each console directly to my KDL60-EX720.

My thinking says I should connect it directly to the tv so that I don't run into any type of lag, but I'd love to hear what others have done, and how it turned out.

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's your current AVR?

Conventional wisdom has it that you go to the AVR, then the TV. Lag introduced by modern AVRs should be negligible, but only by trying it out will you know for sure.


----------



## expepsilon (Jul 12, 2011)

eugovector said:


> What's your current AVR?.


SONY STR-DH810




eugovector said:


> Conventional wisdom has it that you go to the AVR, then the TV. Lag introduced by modern AVRs should be negligible, but only by trying it out will you know for sure.


You mean I have to hook it up to the tv, play some games then hook it up to my receiver, and play some more games?? SWEEEET!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry, read too fast and missed that as your current AVR. Thought it was future.

Run your xbox, ps3, and AVR at the same resolution of your TV, 1080 or 720. This should keep the video processing the AVR does to a minimum and reduce lag.


----------



## expepsilon (Jul 12, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Run your xbox, ps3, and AVR at the same resolution of your TV, 1080 or 720. This should keep the video processing the AVR does to a minimum and reduce lag.


Thanks very much!!


----------

